# OZ32 collet



## Tony Wells (Aug 22, 2012)

I have this unusual collet chuck and a single collet for it, and I had always assumed it was an ER 50, but Franks post on the collet closer he was building got me to wondering about it. 


After a close look, I find it to be, not an ER series at all, but the best I can tell, an OZ series. Here's a couple of pictures of it.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Anyone out there with experience with OZ type collets and their availability? This collet chuck was a gift, and I have a single 1" collet, but am thinking about adding a few more sizes, and looking for a good source. This appears to be a European standard.


----------



## Sandro (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Tony

I never heard of the OZ series of collets. Does look just like the ER series though.

Sandro


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Sandro. 

It's a new one on me too. It's listed as a DIN 6388, so I assume it's European. I got it with a Zayer manual mill. I doubt it , but I suppose it's possible that it was part of a tooling package that came with it. The mill is made in Spain, I believe. I haven't had any success in finding a manual for it yet. it's not all that old, 80's I'd guess, but now that Republic or Lagun, or whoever has taken over Zayer isn't too interested in the older manual mills. It's a #3, so it's not a small mill. It's collecting duct at the moment, and I'd like to go ahead and get it going. I ran it just enough to see that everything worked when I got it, and it seems fully functional. It's a 50 taper machine with a vertical head on it, but I'll set it up as a horizontal I think. I have all the hardware to do that.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 23, 2012)

They are an import, Alibaba has them. Look close to ER collets;


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 23, 2012)

I find all sorts of foreign sources, but nothing domestic, nor any importers.

http://www.industributiken.se/english/oz32-collet-din-6388-form-b-467-e.html


----------



## 7HC (Aug 23, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> I find all sorts of foreign sources, but nothing domestic, nor any importers.
> 
> http://www.industributiken.se/english/oz32-collet-din-6388-form-b-467-e.html



They look as though they might be the same family as these SYOZ collets.





http://www.techniksusa.com/metal/cnadin.htm


M


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 23, 2012)

The collet set that came with the Victoria turned out to be Oz. Not a complete set - no 1/16 sizes. I compared them with the R8 set I'd bought from a buddy last year. Also Oz, but complete. They all fit both collet holders.

Seem to work well enough. I did have an end mill pull out a bit on a cut in the R8 mill, but I make sure to tighten them a bit more since then.


----------



## 8ntsane (Aug 23, 2012)

Tony

I have a collet chuck with the brand name of Saimp . The set goes from 1/8 to 1 inch. The collets have the holes at the bottom of each slot as well. I wanted to replace a few of the collets a few yrs back, and that maker listed them as a DIN collet.

Its been a while now, but if memory serves, they where from Italy. And being my Mill is built in Italy, I would assume the tooling was shipped out with the mill.

I never replaced those collets, but still have the set in the original box that I use once in a while. I stopped using collet chucks when I recked my shoulder some yrs back. Just seemed like alot of work changing the collets.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow, not much on Google for Saimp collets. Italian machinery is similar in many ways to Spanish, so it wouldn't surprise me if they chose similar tooling packages. I'll just keep my eye on the bay, and maybe something will turn up.


----------

